# We have Arrived!!!!



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Ok as many here know I have been looking for a lab pup. My golden is next year, my search is beginning, I intend to annoy wholeheartedly as that progresses.

Any way, we found a breeder in MN Captain's Labradors, and we picked a new litter. I heard EXCELLENT things about the stud and bitch, and I had so many recommendations for this breeder. Met one of their dogs from a different coupling at Labrador Nationals. She was AWESOME!!! 

Well our puppy was born on 10/28!!!!! YIPEEE!!!! She is one of 9 in the litter, I believe the litter was all black as expected (I forgot to ask). There are 3 girls and 6 boys!!! Momma is doing well. 

I am so excited. Of course no the really long wait until we can go get her. I am just so relieved to know she is on earth and breathing!!!! 

I had to share. If I get pics OF COURSE I will post them.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Great news! Congrats and can'y wait to see some photos


----------



## LuckyPup (Sep 9, 2009)

Congrats! I can not wait to see pics!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Yay! Looking forward to seeing pictures!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Congratulations on your new baby being born safe and sound. I cant wait to see pictures of them.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Congratulations!
I'm glad Mom and babies are doing well.
I've never gotten a puppy, but I can imagine the anticipation and excitement you are having. whoo hooooo!!!!!!!!
have you picked a name or will you wait for the pup to suggest a name?


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

Congratulations! Finding out the puppies have actually been born and are doing well is just about as exciting as bringing your new baby home! Looking forward to pictures.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Congratulations on your new little one being born! I too, can't wait to see their pictures!


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

Congratulations and can't wait to see her!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Congratulations! Now the long wait begins...Is the breeder far from where you live, or can you go visit often?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

So exciting, the anticipation is killer!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

YIPPEE!!! Congratulations!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanks everyone. We are very excited. No we don't have a name picked yet but we have asked for suggestions. We have 3 favs right now but we won't officially name her until we meet her. We just want to see if she will fit any of our ideas at that time. 

These next couple months will be agony, at least the holidays will help them fly by. I hope I get pictures soon too. 

:wavey:


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

and luckily it will be your husband taking her out in the cold/snow saying, "go pee, go pee" at 2 a.m., right??? LOLOL


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Congratulations! I've grown an appreciation for Labs as one of Ike's girlfriends is a pretty Black Labbie named Amelia. She is ball and water obsessed like only one other dog I've ever seen...a male Yellow Lab.  You'll be busy! Oh, she's wicked smart too! Kinda scary what this dog understands and can figure out.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Congratulations! The wait till you get her will be looooong but I am sure she will be worth it!!


----------

